# New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!



## anglermeister17 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo, werte Boardies. Wie schon oben geschrieben werde ich bald 11 hoffentlich schöne Tage in NYC- genauer in Manhattan verbringen. Kultur, Erleben und Neues Kennenlernen stehen bei solch einer Stadt natürlich oben auf der "To-Do- Liste". Desweiteren sind natürlich Einkaufen und auch Angeln fest eingeplant. Meine Anliegen bezüglich dieses Threads sind folgende: Ich möchte euch teilhaben lassen an diesem Erlebnis, Positives wie Negatives berichten, kulturell nebenbei berichten, in erster Linie aber in anglerischer Hinsicht. 
Auch erbitte ich auf diesem Weg Gewässertipps, falls jmd. schon dort in der Region geangelt haben sollte. Mehr als 100km sollten die Gewässer aber nicht von der City entfernt sein. Ich habe schon "erste Ideen", bezüglich der potentiellen Gewässer, aber für zusätzliche "Anregungen" wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Schau mal hier:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0_Xb3rgrBk lief auf Dmax, da wurde ausschließlich in NY geangelt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Kenn ich schon, danke trotzdem 
Als Ergänzung: Mich interessiert NUR Freshwater Fishing!


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Hallo, Leute, aufgrund einiger "privater Probleme" werde ich den Bericht nun erst verfassen können, man möge mir die Verzögerung verzeihen. 
Nach 6 Tagen ausgiebigen kulturellen Events, Shoppingtouren, und diversen anderen Erlebnissen ging es am Do los: Bei sage und schreibe 99° F( etwa 37° C ) war ich im Central Park, direkt im "Harlem Meer", den nördlichsten der 4 Seen oder "Teichen" des Central Parks. Zu kämpfen hat man vor Allem mit dem Krautwuchs an wirklich JEDER Stelle des Gewässers. Wir hatten die letzten 3 Tage Rekordhitze, nur knapp unter der höchsten jemals gemessenen Temp. in NYC. Dann, am NM um 3 die ersten Würfe gemacht, bis um halb sechs ging der erste kleinere Ausflug. Ich hatte direkt Bisse auf "weedless geriggte" Köder bekommen, nur leider blieb keiner hängen... Das Wasser war extrem klar, die ganze Zeit über. Von daher waren die Fische entspr. vorsichtig und selbst auf natürlichste Imitate gab es jede Menge Fehlbisse. Ich sah jede Menge Kleinfisch und wechselte von einem Shad in clear- pepper in 8cm auf einen kleinen Wobbler mit 3cm in chartreuse und fing prompt einen schönen Black Grappie. Weitere Würfe brachten einen Blue Gill und danach einen kleinen "Smallie", welcher eifrig von einem etwa 2-pfündigen Exemplar derselben Art verfolgt wurde... ÄRGER!!! Und ein paar Würfe später klatscht es an selbiger Stelle, nur nicht an meiner Rute, ein Fisch gleicher Größe zeigt sich in voller Länge in der luft, direkt vorm Ufer. Sonst ging leider nix mehr an diesem Tag, somit war der erste Angeltag zu Ende. Leider gibt es Schwierigkeiten, die Pics upzuloaden, bin jetzt zu müde, da jetzt noch zu gucken, müsst ihr eben noch was warten  Bis dann!


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Mich würden die Bilder interessieren


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Hallo, leute, nachdem ich jetzt leider mahr als 5 mal versucht habe, meine Pics hochzuladen- hatte sonst noch nie Probleme..., müssen wir es jetzt anders machen: "http://www.facebook.com/set/?set=a.218887461486551.62454.100000958966605&amp;l=2d5692ecc2"- da hat es ohne Probleme geklappt. Album ist öffentlich, wenns Probleme mit dem Link geben sollte: Bei "facebook" "Jens Neuses" suchen, dann könntet ihr es euch anschauen- die kOmmentare der bilder holen eniges vorweg, da ja mein Bericht auch nciht komplett ist, muss aber jetzt leider ncoh warten, bin einfach sehr im Stress die letzte Zeit- sorry! So long, an alle "Weltenbummler"- schöne Tage


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Sieht ja irgendwie garnicht nach Großstadt aus! Schön das es doch noch Fotos gibt!


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Gell, sind echt schöne Gewässer dort! War vollauf überrascht und definitiv begeistert- von der Angelei sowie von der kompletten Stadt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Jaja, als ich den Titel gelesen hab dachte ich mir erst so " Was hat der denn geraucht?" Hatte echt nicht damit gerechnet das das machbar ist. 
Ich kann deine Fische zwar nicht beurteilen, weil ich ja nichts über amerikanischen Fisch weis, aber schön sind sie ja!


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

So, dann setze ich mal fort mit der Beschreibung der Erlebnisse. Den zweiten Angeltag wollte ich eigentlich ganz entspannt mit meiner (jetzt Ex-)Freundin im Reservoir des Central Parks angeln- extra mit meinem ganzen Zeugs per Taxi von der 47th Street bis zur 86th, also auf Höhe des "Onassis- Reservoirs" gefahren- alles voller Polizei und ausgerechnet dieser Bereich des Parks dicht! warum? Ich habe die "Black Eyed Peas" ja schon immer abgrundtief gehasst- aber seitdem der Park wegen denen dort zu war- jetzt natürlich noch mehr! Und dann musste man also zu Fuss, außenrum quasi, zum nächsten angelbaren Gewässer mit ca. 12 kg relativ unhandlichem Gepäck bis etwa zur 60th zurück laufen... Dann blieb also nur der "Turtle Lake" zum Angeln, der kleinere "Pond" wäre nochmal 10 Straßen weiter und auf der anderen Seite des Parks gewesen. Dann ein paar Würfe gemacht- aber die Hitze und die trägen Fische- hatte in zweieinhalb Std. drei leichte "Anfasser" gehabt- liessen meine Laune und die Lust sowieso noch mehr sinken, also diesen sch... tag (anglerisch gesehen) abgehakt und zurück zum Hotel... ja, zu fuss, hatte kein Bock auf Taxi, war zwar noch weit genug, aber was nicht tötet, macht uns härter, ne ! Meine Schultern waren am Folgetag eigentlich n "Totalschaden" von der ganzen Schlepperei gestern- aber egal, heute wollte ich zum Prospect Park (Brooklyn)- trotz gerade erfolgtem Tepmeratursturz und reichlich Regen. Der See dort ist eines der bekanntesten Seen im Bundesstaat New York- in Sachen Bass Fishing. Das macht doch Hoffnung! Aber erstmal finden den See- Ich hatte keine genaue Karte vom Park- und der hat nicht die Größe vom CP, aber alles ist zugewuchert, sehr unübersichtlich angelegt- nach fast einer Std. suchen und versch. Passanten fragen kam ich dann zum See. Und bereits am 3. Spot "knallte" es kurz vorm Ufer und ich konnte mit meiner feinen Rute einen "Smallie" auf meinem schon "abgenutzten" Rapala Original Floating in CLN in 8cm fangen. War etwa 1,5 Pfd schwer, der Fisch. Welcher Fisch der Erzählung zu welchem Bild gehört, solltet ihr ja anhand der exakten Köderbeschreibung raus finden können . Es folgten auf diverse andere Köder nur kleinere, nicht erwähnenswerte Exemplare sowie ein paar Fehlbisse. Somit war dann auch dieser Tag "gelaufen". Und somit verabschiede ich mich wieder in "die Heia", bevor ich bald weiter berichten werde.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Moin, endlich finde ich mal Zeit, und vor allem LUST, von den Folgegeschehnissen zu berichten, und vor Allem, was es mit dem auf einem der Fotos zu bestaunenden, von einem "Fremden" gestemmten, 7- Pfd.- Smallie auf sich hat. Ein weiterer Tag führte mich wieder zum "Prospect Park", siehe die Bilder, auf denen das Wasser besonders grünlich schimmert- schön anzusehen war es ja schon, nur hat diese ungewöhnlich farbe den "Fischen nicht gefallen"-gehen wir mal von aus. Außer zaghafteste Anfasser NICHTS. NUR ein Ereignis, daswerde ich mein Leben nicht vergessen: Kommt so n "Knirps", von etwa 10-13 jahren, an die Stelle in einer bucht, wo ich gerade fische. Er stellt sich zu mir, kein Problem, lässt VOR unseren Füssen sein 5-inch- Krebsimitat zu Wasser, weil er wohl die Aktion testen wollte- und schon klatscht es- aber WIE: ein mind. 4-Pfd- exemplar von einer Bass tobt kurz, aber heftig im Wasser und schüttelt den Haken ab... da bin ich fast abgebrochen, kann ich euch sagen, sonst fange ich IMMER mit dem Ufer an, hier sieht man auch, warum  Sonst ga es nicht mehr viel von diesem Tage, leider, das Wetter war schön, und auch andere Angler berichteten von einem "erfolglosen Tag", den kann man dann beruhigter als Angler abschliessen, als wenn die Anderen gefangen hätten. Die einzig erfolgreichen Fischer waren 3 Kormorane an diesem Tag- zumind. von dem her, was ich beobachten konnte. 
Next day:Again Prospect Park- ein Gefühl sagte mir, dass es heute besser laufen wird. Der Tag fing um 06:45 am Wasser mit milden 24° C nach einem wunderschönen Sunrise an, den man von der Subway aus dorthin wunderbar schauen konnte. Glaubt man kaum- ist aber so! Ich war nicht allein an diesem Tag: "David" und ein Kollege von ihm, dessen Name mir entfallen ist, trafen auch mich, als ich am ertsen Spot fischte. Sie bauten gerade ihr Gerät hinter mir auf, und mit meinem "geschulten Blick für das Gute" wusste ich: Die sind mit ihren drei jeder drei versch. Ruten hochwertigster Art, die teilw. noch gar nicht aufm dt. Markt waren sowie hochmodernsten Rollen keine Anfänger. Ich tat gut daran, mit Ihnen ins Gespräch zu kommen. Seit 15 Jahren fischen die beiden schon im Prosp. Park- Jackpot, zwei "Guides" für lau- salopp gesagt jetzt! Und schon begaben wir uns auf eine "fantastische Reise" rund um den Prospect  Park Lake mit den beiden. Sie erklärten mir von A bisZ alle Eigenheiten, Besonderheiten, Untiefen, Hängergefahren die, hie und da lauern könnten usw. Natürlich angelten wir auch ganz nebenbei. Das Übliche bei mir: auf "snagless" geriggte Köder kamen Bisse, aber NICHTS blieb hängen. David legte am dritten Spot mit einem nett anzusehenden 2-Pfd.- Exemplar vor, auf eine Tube in grün- weiss, 4- inch. Beim nächsten Spot "schepperte"es auf Ansage" von David: "This is tHE Hot- Spot of this Lake", verkündete er. es sah gut aus: Eine Bucht, am Ufer teilweise überhängende und z.T. ins Wasser gefallene Bäume, und eine vorgelagete, leider nicht zu erreichende Insel, welche kompl. zugewuchert war. Man musste alsokurz vor die Insel werfen. Mein Problem hierbei: Meine Rolle war nicht optimal gefüllt, und mit meiner "Light- Geschirr" wollte ich nix riskieren. David zeigt direkt, warum. Sein 5. Wurf vor die besagte Insel mit einem Popper brachte eine wunderschöne Bass von ca. 4-5 Pfd. zutage. Direkt danach attackierte ein richtig Dicker- lt. seiner Aussage den popper. Er montierte um auf eine 5-inch tube in schwarz mit rotem Glitter, warf einmal, holte ein, warf zweimal, und schon war seine Rute krumm wien "Flitzebogen", nach rasantem Drill haben wir sie gelandet: Diese wunderschöne, zuvor schon erwähnte 7- Pfd.- Bass- ein HAMMERTEIL!!! Auch wenn ich den Fisch nicht selber fing, allein schon dabei gewesen zu sein, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, und weil David soweiso n sympathischer Kerl ist, habe ich mich uneingeschränkt mit ihm gefreut. Und sie wieder schwimmen zu lassen nach "fairer" Sportsmannsart- einfach genial, sage ich euch. Wir befischten bei zunehmender Hitze diverse Spots, und die folgenden 4, bis zu einem Pfd. schweren Fische,siehe die 5 Pics nach dem zuvor erwähnten Fisch, fing ich dann. Übrigens erfolgten dann alle Bisse über schattigen Wasserflächen. Keine Riesen, ich weiss- hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht! Über den Köder brauche ich mich ja nicht auszulassen, seht ihr ja auf den Fotos, den Köder. Übrigens stellte ich von "Snagless hooked" um und liess den Haken aus dem Köder schauen- schon fing auch ich meine Fische. Musste eben besser bei hängerreichem Terrain aufpassen- aber die Verluste hielten sich in Grenzen. Schliesslich kamen wir zu den "Seerosenfeldern"- flaches, sehr klares Wasser, sehr hänger- aber auch fischreiche Stellen, die Seerosenfelder. Bei den Seerosen erklärte mir David: Fische SCHWER, fische SNAGLESS, am besten mit Trailer, sonst hast du keine Chance. Leuchtet bei genauerem Hinsehen auch ein: Der Köder MUSS beim Einschlag direkt, weil er wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die relativ "stabilen" Seerosenblätter treffen- einsinken,und snagless- also den Haken verstecken, erklärt sich ja von selbst. David bekam einen richtig guten biss, ich ebenfalls, nur leider blieb keiner hängen. David bekam in der Folgezeit weitere Bisse, er fischte im Schatten, ich zog diesmal einen offeneren, sonnigeren Bereich vor. David fing noch ein  gut 2- pfündiges Exemplar, und danach ging nix mehr, das Quecksiler kletterte über 35° C bis um drei Uhr mittags- für mich war "Sense", um halb vier war ich dann wieder im Hotel. david gab mir noch einen schönen Tipp zum Central park. Er fing einst, so sagte er mir, im kleinsten der Seen dort- nämlich im "The Pond" ca. 100(!!!) Basses am Tag. Keine Riesen, dass sagte er mir auch, aber dennoch unterhaltsam. Somit war ja klar, was ich am Morgen des letzten Tages in NYC machen werde- auf zum "THE POND"! Das Ergebnis seht ihr auf den letzten 9 pics- schöne "Bluegills", welche sich meine schnell geführten, 3,5gr-7gr. schweren "Featherjigs" einverleibten und diese regelrecht "zerrissen" haben- an leichtem Gerät ein echtes Vergnügen, kann ich euch sagen! Man beachte die untersch. Farbgebung im bereich kurz hinter den Kiemen- man wird süchtig, weil man nie weiss, welche "Farbe" man als nächstes rauszieht  Auch hier war es um zehn Uhr, nachdem die Temp. doch wieder kräftig gestiegen war, mit der Beissphase zu Ende, schattige Plätze gab es zu dieser Tageszeit am See kaum, lediglich einen kleinen Bereich, welcher unerreichbar vom Platz her war und auch nicht in Wurfdistanz lag. Das letzte der Fotos zeigt eine der reichlich vorkommenden "Turtles" dort- es gibt einen see, der nach den Schildkröten benannt wurde im Central Park- den "Turtle Lake"- alles voller Schildkröten, der Name ist Programm dort! Somit schließe ich meinen Bericht ab, das war das Wichtigste, das ich über NYC erzähen kann.


----------



## marlin2304 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Hallo,
dein Bericht liest sich richtig gut. Ein paar Bilder wären schön.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: New York City vom 05.06.- 16.06.!*

Link zu den Pics, siehe erste Seite, konnte sie leider nur auf meiner fb- page uploaden, hier ging es nicht, hatte sonst nie probleme mit Bildern hier, aber trotz mehrerer Verusche ging es nicht, von daher musste ich es so "lösen"- ist aber kein problem an sich, die pics sind öffentlich und für jeden sichtbar, müsst mich also nicht adden, oder n werbescheiss o.Ä. ist es auch nicht!


----------

